# Another amateur suspended and this time it's a woman



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

She's a physical therapist too. Hopefully this doesn't negatively impact her employment. People, we need to put things into perspective....

USADA bans masters national MTB champion for doping violation | VeloNews.com

Louisville Women Sports Network | FIT6: Cyclist Jenna Blandford


----------



## Alaska Mike (Sep 28, 2008)

Sounded like a relationship that turned very, very bitter and resulted in the male doper ratting out the female doper.

Hopefully it DOES impact her employment. The health care world could use a few less ethically-challenged people.


----------



## aclinjury (Sep 12, 2011)

Alaska Mike said:


> Sounded like a relationship that turned very, very bitter and resulted in the male doper ratting out the female doper.
> 
> Hopefully it DOES impact her employment. *The health care world could use a few less ethically-challenged people*.


while that could be the case, but it would also mean half the field would be emptied out!


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

It amazes me that multiple-degree-holding people would pull crap like this. Damn the "results" and winning medals, what this crap does to the body long-term is fairly well documented.


----------



## jetdog9 (Jul 12, 2007)

The decision document:
https://www.usada.org/wp-content/uploads/Jenna-Blandford-AAA-Award-Nov.-2017.pdf

Anybody think she was framed? It surprises me that someone in her line of work would do this, knowing there may be health risks, etc. And I must have too much faith in humanity because it still surprises me that anybody would do this at an amateur level.


----------



## velodog (Sep 26, 2007)

Marc said:


> It amazes me that multiple-degree-holding people would pull crap like this. Damn the "results" and winning medals, what this crap does to the body long-term is fairly well documented.


Education, or lack of, has nothing to do with one massaging ones Ego.


----------



## Peter P. (Dec 30, 2006)

jetdog9 said:


> Anybody think she was framed? It surprises me that someone in her line of work would do this, knowing there may be health risks, etc. And I must have too much faith in humanity because it still surprises me that anybody would do this at an amateur level.


She refused to provide a DNA sample or supply her phone to have her texts examined. Read between the lines.

I apologize if this causes thread drift but: I can't imagine having such an acrimonious relationship/breakup with someone. People really behave like this? Personal experiences?


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

Peter P. said:


> She refused to provide a DNA sample or supply her phone to have her texts examined. Read between the lines.
> 
> I apologize if this causes thread drift but: I can't imagine having such an acrimonious relationship/breakup with someone. People really behave like this? Personal experiences?


Divorce Court isn't all fiction.


----------



## Alaska Mike (Sep 28, 2008)

jetdog9 said:


> Anybody think she was framed? It surprises me that someone in her line of work would do this, knowing there may be health risks, etc.


I don't think there's been a doping doctor yet that didn't sample the goods themselves.


----------



## duriel (Oct 10, 2013)

She was featured in a 'Baptist" newsletter? There is more than 'doping' going on here.


----------



## Alaska Mike (Sep 28, 2008)

The questions in that Louisville Women Sports Network article were more on-target than the interviewer realized:
Six Questions About Your Fitness & Health (answers edited for reality):

1) What is your weekly training/exercise routine?
_Testosterone, human growth hormone (hGH), and oxandrolone._

2) How do you prepare for a workout?
_Testosterone, human growth hormone (hGH), and oxandrolone._

3) What do you eat, drink or do for quick energy?
_Testosterone, human growth hormone (hGH), and oxandrolone._

4) What is your daily nutritional meal plan when training?
_Testosterone, human growth hormone (hGH), and oxandrolone._

5) What do you snack on between meals when training?
_Testosterone, human growth hormone (hGH), and oxandrolone._

6) What are your fitness & health goals?
_Testosterone, human growth hormone (hGH), and oxandrolone..._

..._and lots of medals._


----------



## Local Hero (Jul 8, 2010)

She's a doper but her boyfriend is a bigger loser. He was her coach, he got her into drugs, sold her the drugs, etc. What a POS.


----------



## jaggrin (Feb 18, 2011)

She is smoking hot, she should get a pass


----------



## duriel (Oct 10, 2013)

Local Hero said:


> She's a doper but her boyfriend is a bigger loser. He was her coach, he got her into drugs, sold her the drugs, etc. What a POS.


You forgot that 'in the pursuit of happiness' in the D of Independance. Drugs for everyone.


----------



## Alaska Mike (Sep 28, 2008)

Local Hero said:


> She's a doper but her boyfriend is a bigger loser. He was her coach, he got her into drugs, sold her the drugs, etc. What a POS.


While I agree he is a POS, she ultimately made the choice to dope. Nobody should get a light sentence here. They need to be gone.


----------



## KoroninK (Aug 9, 2010)

If she's refusing to supply a DNA sample and refusing to allow them to look at texts etc there is more going on than just doping. If she's refusing to do that I'm going to be highly suspicious of her.
As for divorce, well yeah there can be very nasty and bitter divorces that happen between two people no one's ever heard of as well as high profile athletes including pro cyclists.


----------



## jspharmd (May 24, 2006)

This sorta hits close to home. I recognized that name. Sure enough, she raced in a local mountain bike race. I remember she beat another woman that is a very strong mountain biker. I wonder how the woman that took second place at that race feels about this?


----------



## Alaska Mike (Sep 28, 2008)

..and that's where I am on this. When a doper wins, clean riders lose and the sport in general loses. If the doper is caught, the clean rider that's moves up is still robbed. I'm sure more than a few have stopped racing because they feel like that they're facing nothing but a bunch of dopers- whether that perception is reality or not. If they quit, that distinction really doesn't matter anymore.

Racing is supposed to be fun (in a sick, twisted way). Dopers kill all of the fun.


----------

